# Firearms and Shooting > Pistol Shooting >  Shiver n shoot

## Rock river arms hunter

Hey Folks just trying to see who else is going to be attending this awsome event?

If anyone needs a pick up from the airport(doesn't matter if it's invers or Q Town) or a general hand just let me know as I'm happy to help out ;-) 

Hot barrels folks

----------


## R93

Is that the August Ipsc event? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## seano

Tickets bought ,accommodation booked... should be a tropical weekend lol 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

Last year it was quite warm.  Should be a good one again.

----------


## R93

> Last year it was quite warm.  Should be a good one again.


You flying or driving down mate? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## seano

> You flying or driving down mate? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm driving down with a mate ,but if that falls through I've got some flights up my sleeve from having the multigun nationals in rotorua canceled couple months ago.

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I'm driving down with a mate ,but if that falls through I've got some flights up my sleeve from having the multigun nationals in rotorua canceled couple months ago.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


I wanna go but trying to bludge a ride from Oz or fubz.



Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

Ill be there, just watch for the slowest time or fastest DQ

----------


## R93

> Ill be there, just watch for the slowest time or fastest DQ


Cool, I will finally have some competition

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Cool, I will finally have some competition
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


It'll be my first big shoot outside of my club.

If I'm not mistaken you used to own a Para 16 40 Limited?

If it's the one I'm thinking of well......

It's mine now and I love it

----------


## R93

> It'll be my first big shoot outside of my club.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken you used to own a Para 16 40 Limited?
> 
> If it's the one I'm thinking of well......
> 
> It's mine now and I love it


If you bought it off uplandstalker, yeah it was mine.
He let me shoot it a while ago.
I couldn't hit shit with it but noticed the rear sight way over to one side.

He could shoot it fine but it only proved to me how warped the bastard is

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

> I wanna go but trying to bludge a ride from Oz or fubz.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Flying to dunners and being picked up then out of invers Sunday night flight. Let me know if you want the flight details, unless oz is driving? 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

@R93 when and where is this shoot????

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> If you bought it off uplandstalker, yeah it was mine.
> He let me shoot it a while ago.
> I couldn't hit shit with it but noticed the rear sight way over to one side.
> 
> He could shoot it fine but it only proved to me how warped the bastard is
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I believe it's been owned by a few people in here hahaha but it did come from Chch.

Without Jynxing it I can shoot it adequately ;-)

----------


## R93

> Flying to dunners and being picked up then out of invers Sunday night flight. Let me know if you want the flight details, unless oz is driving? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Just thinking about it I will drive down from this side.
Just worried about the roads this time of year.


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> @R93 when and where is this shoot????


Invercargill Pistol club first weekend of August.

I can put you in contact with the organiser

----------


## R93

> @R93 when and where is this shoot????


It's in invercargill in August. I don't know exact dates.
Was told about it a month ago and forgot.

I am keen to go but might need leave pass as I am off overseas for a few months. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Invercargill Pistol club first weekend of August.
> 
> I can put you in contact with the organiser


Please do.

----------


## nzfubz

> It's in invercargill in August. I don't know exact dates.
> Was told about it a month ago and forgot.
> 
> I am keen to go but might need leave pass as I am off overseas for a few months. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Staying at the ascot if your looking for a place. Looking forward to it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> It's in invercargill in August. I don't know exact dates.
> Was told about it a month ago and forgot.
> 
> I am keen to go but might need leave pass as I am off overseas for a few months. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I hear ya. I'm in china for a bit around that However, you can be my taxi/bitch, if I can leave Jaffa Land.

----------


## Beaker

> Staying at the ascot if your looking for a place. Looking forward to it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


The ascot brings back memories... Great hotel, and great memories...……  :Wink:

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> The ascot brings back memories... Great hotel, and great memories...……


Pm'd ya the details ;-)

----------


## R93

> Staying at the ascot if your looking for a place. Looking forward to it 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sounds good mate. I will confirm when I get out of the hills next week.
Need to butter the cook up as I have been away a lot and going to be away again for longer.
I asked her before and she said I always do what I want..... So looking good. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> I hear ya. I'm in china for a bit around that However, you can be my taxi/bitch, if I can leave Jaffa Land.


Ha!!! Fubz and I have to see how you go on the rum first.

Can't shoot first couple stages of the day in good health.
I don't think we have for ages

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

The last one was heavy  :Have A Nice Day:  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Ha!!! Fubz and I have to see how you go on the rum first.
> 
> Can't shoot first couple stages of the day in good health.
> I don't think we have for ages
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


I'm a light weight ..... and a crap shot - so could provide a few laughs for others :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> I'm a light weight ..... and a crap shot - so could provide a few laughs for others


If ya do plan on showing up let me know and I'll sort some meat for you to bring home.
I owe ya for that parcel I got off you a few month ago


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Just signed up last minute as I wasn't sure I could go with stuff goin on.
Probably shoot worse than normal if that's possible coz I haven't picked up the gun for a while. 

Who else is goin? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Mufasa

Entered...though looking at the weather there may be heavy traffic on the way to the airport and I miss my flight.

----------


## nzfubz

> Entered...though looking at the weather there may be heavy traffic on the way to the airport and I miss my flight.


*cough* Pussy *cough cough*  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ozzy

> *cough* Pussy *cough cough*


Seconded.  Im gonna push you in the pool at the AA if you pussy out.

----------


## R93

> Seconded.  Im gonna push you in the pool at the AA if you pussy out.


I'll have you and fubz that drunk you'll fall in the pool yourselves

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

I'm assuming most are going to the dinner at the ascot on the Saturday night?

I'll put my hand up to sober Drive should someone require it by the sounds lol

----------


## R93

> I'm assuming most are going to the dinner at the ascot on the Saturday night?
> 
> I'll put my hand up to sober Drive should someone require it by the sounds lol


Cool. You can drive me back to my room at the Ascot

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

I'll need a lift if the last time I had a drink with R93 is anything to go by 

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> Cool. You can drive me back to my room at the Ascot
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Hahahaha so you're after a lift via Baggage trolley ?

See what we can weasel up

----------


## R93

> Hahahaha so you're after a lift via Baggage trolley ?
> 
> See what we can weasel up


Might need 2 now. 1 for fubz as well. 
It is highly likely we will be trollied before you pick us up 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## nzfubz

RrAH should be in our squad too so he will work us out pretty quickly  :Have A Nice Day:  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## MSL

> Hahahaha so you're after a lift via Baggage trolley ?
> 
> See what we can weasel up


Careful, hell be angling to get you to assist him into his room....

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> RrAH should be in our squad too so he will work us out pretty quickly  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


I'll be shooting Standard Major. Along with our TO.



There will be 4 from my club going.

One will be shooting open Major with a 38 Super and the other will be shooting production I assume with their glock

----------


## R93

> RrAH should be in our squad too so he will work us out pretty quickly  
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Poor bastard

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Looking at the weather it looks like we will definitely be shivering while shooting.
Gonna be a messy weekend. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

Its going to be a ripper, stages are looking nice and challenging!

----------


## R93

> Its going to be a ripper, stages are looking nice and challenging!


It's fucking winter and going to be shit weather. I want short fast stages not challenging ones

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

Hahaha dont forget your hand warmers....

----------


## R93

> Hahaha dont forget your hand warmers....


Thinking of bringing a huge kero heater on a trolly

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Merino thermals weather by the looks then!

Sweet as

----------


## SiB

High of 4C and snow forecast across western Southland for Sunday!!!

----------


## nzfubz

Heres to running as many stages on the Saturday then with a balmy high of 10  :Have A Nice Day:  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

> High of 4C and snow forecast across western Southland for Sunday!!!


In the basin we've got heavy snow forecasted to 500m.

So the gorge is going to be a challenge.

Luckily I'm heading down tomorrow midday and have chains.

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

If anyone gets stuck for a bed i have a sleepout available, and floor space and matresses.

----------


## R93

Weather may bugger the trip down.
I'm leaving around lunch. If Cardrona is closed I can go around but if Haast pass closes I'm stuck.

Going for a hunt while down there on Sunday Monday so not worried about getting home. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

Really good shoot so far with good stages. Well worth the trip down.
Weather was pretty good for first day with our last 2 stages being quite wet and cold.. Tomorrow is supposed to be pretty rough but our standard squad only has 4 stages left.
Met Rock River Arms hunter.
Hes shooting in our squad and going well but only coz he is using my old gun

Fubz has been sore all day and can hardly walk but doesn't need to in order to kick my ass.
Ozzy is winning as usual. I apparently flattened his car battery today so I got some back

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Beaker

> Really good shoot so far with good stages. Well worth the trip down.
> Weather was pretty good for first day with our last 2 stages being quite wet and cold.. Tomorrow is supposed to be pretty rough but our standard squad only has 4 stages left.
> Met Rock River Arms hunter.
> Hes shooting in our squad and going well but only coz he is using my old gun
> 
> Fubz has been sore all day and can hardly walk but doesn't need to in order to kick my ass.
> Ozzy is winning as usual. I apparently flattened his car battery today so I got some back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


So you're last?

Is that what you saying?

----------


## R93

Pretty much

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## NZ_noddy

Not true! He got into the medals.

----------


## Beaker

> Not true! He got into the medals.


Participation certificates don't count.....
 @R93 , where's the pics and stories?

----------


## seano

Which one of you sick puppies "eyes lit up" at the stage briefing when it was announced the stage was called "bondage"


Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Participation certificates don't count.....
>  @R93 , where's the pics and stories?


I didn't take any pics. No story for you, go straight to bed.

Was an enjoyable weekend. Good stages and you were supposed to be there.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

It was a bloody good weekend all round.

My first big comp. Managed to stuff up the last stage with 4 no shoots and a crowd watching whilst running dry lol!

Nice to meet some fellow forum members! And a big ups to the other squad 7 guys for showing the newbie the ropes!

Bring on south islands :-)

----------


## R93

> It was a bloody good weekend all round.
> 
> My first big comp. Managed to stuff up the last stage with 4 no shoots and a crowd watching whilst running dry lol!
> 
> Nice to meet some fellow forum members! And a big ups to the other squad 7 guys for showing the newbie the ropes!
> 
> Bring on south islands :-)


That was the hardest stage of the lot imo. Everyone had issues with it even the top shooters.
Well done to  @Ozzy for winning the whole lot shooting shooting standard div.

Beating the "Where is my mirror" crew with irons and no brake is pretty good going.

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> That was the hardest stage of the lot imo. Everyone had issues with it even the top shooters.
> Well done to  @Ozzy for winning the whole lot shooting shooting standard div.
> 
> Beating the "Where is my mirror" crew with irons and no brake is pretty good going.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk


I'm fascinated, who are the "where is my mirror crew", and are they for real?

----------


## R93

> I'm fascinated, who are the "where is my mirror crew", and are they for real?


Open div shooters of course.....

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

Did you squad 7 guys shoot choices and going the distance last?

----------


## nzfubz

No idea of the names but a 32 rounder and an annoying one holding the rope  :Have A Nice Day:  

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

----------


## Wanna_eat_meat

That was the next range over from where I was R/O on sunday. Loved the big one at the back of that, the rope one was awkward haha.

----------


## NZ_noddy

> Open div shooters of course.....


To quote Simon & Garfunkel - the man aint got no culture!
Just wait till you get old and can't see the sights. (oh, wait............)

----------


## R93

> To quote Simon & Garfunkel - the man aint got no culture!
> Just wait till you get old and can't see the sights. (oh, wait............)


Present company accepted of course dear sir 

Who's Simon and Garfunkel?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

> Did you squad 7 guys shoot “choices” and going the distance last?


We went through those first on Sunday morning, then finished on the 32 and the Rope one.

----------


## Ozzy

> Really good shoot so far with good stages. Well worth the trip down.
> Weather was pretty good for first day with our last 2 stages being quite wet and cold.. Tomorrow is supposed to be pretty rough but our standard squad only has 4 stages left.
> Met Rock River Arms hunter.
> Hes shooting in our squad and going well but only coz he is using my old gun
> 
> Fubz has been sore all day and can hardly walk but doesn't need to in order to kick my ass.
> Ozzy is winning as usual. I apparently flattened his car battery today so I got some back
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk



Yeah that's the last time I let you charge that donkey cock thing you suck on all day in my car.

----------


## R93

> Yeah that's the last time I let you charge that donkey cock thing you suck on all day in my car.


Ash told me your seat was vibrating the whole drive down and back. You must have left it on?

Sent from my SM-T510 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ozzy

But I had much more fun....

----------

